# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Liria e Medias!

## Fleur Blanche

Ne nenin 22 te Kushtetutes eshte sanksionuar e drejta e lirise se shprehjes, dhe ne vecanti edhe  e lirise se shprehjes nga media si ajo e shkruar po ashtu edhe vizive. Vendosja e lirise se te shprehurit ne plan te pare, pra menjehere pas lirise per te jetuar (neni 21 i Kushtetutes), tregon se cfare rendesie paraqet nje e drejte e tille themelore, ne nje shtet demokratik.
Me konkretisht neni 22/2 "Liria e shtypit, e radios dhe e televizionit eshte e garantuar" 

Paralelisht me kete te drejte, shtrohet edhe elementi i pergjegjshmerise mbi menyren se si shprehesh dhe informacionin qe transmeton, psh nese me ane te informimit nga ana e medias ti shkel te drejten e dikujt tjeter mbi jeten private personale, perhapet sekreti shteterore, lajme false, te ekzagjeruara dhe tendencioze, trubullohet rendi publik, poshterohen institucionet shteterore ose ne raste te tjera te  ngjashme si keto, kjo do sillte abuzim me kete te drejte dhe rrjedhimisht shkelje ligjore.
A ndodhin raste te tilla nga mediat sot? Mediat me shume po informojne apo disinformojne? 
Shpesh mediat udhehiqen me shume pas skupit, pa iu interesuar pasojat psikologjike qe mund te kete si impakt mbi njerezit. Jo vetem kaq, por marrin atribute qe nuk iu takojne, duke bere rolin e organeve policore dhe gjyqesore ne raste shume delikate. Qe me te ndodhur nje rast nga kronika e zeze, mediat menjehere arrin ne konkluzione te nxituara mbi motivet e nje krimi te ndodhur.

Psh, me ndodh shpesh te degjoj nga mediat, ne raste vrasjesh ku ende pa u zbardhur  ngjarja nga organet perkatese, hedhin hipoteza si shkaqe xhelozie apo tradheti bashkeshortore, ku mire qe marrin atribute qe nuk iu takojne, por tregojne mungese respekti si per viktimen po ashtu edhe per familjaret te goditur nga ngjarja, ku keta te fundit pervec dhimbjes se humbjes se personit te aferm, iu duhet te perballen edhe me hipoteza mbi nderin  e viktimes.

Po ashtu edhe ne raste te fundit te freskta qe patem, si ne lidhje me zgjedhjet, po ashtu edhe ne rastin e ngjarjes se Kavajes, mungese jo vetem profesionalizmi por edhe shkrime tendencioze.
Media nga ana e saj ankohet per mungese lirie te shprehurit, por Medias i mungon liria,  apo profesionalizmi dhe neutraliteti??

----------


## Zoti Basha

Qe shume media kane standarte shume te uleta etike nuk do te thote qe duhet te veme ne dyshim qofte dhe per nje cast line e tyre te thone ctu doje e bardha zemer.

----------


## Redi

Media Shqiptare eshte nga me te lirat ose me sakte nga me anarkistet ne bote.

Veshtire mund te gjesh nje vend ne bote ku media ankohet per mungese lirie dhe ne te njejten kohe mbi 90% e saj ben propagande teper te ashper, me fjalor teper arrogant kundra qeverise dhe shtetit.

Media e konsideron Shtetin Shqiptar diktatorial dhe Kreun e Qeverise diktator.

Dhe po e njejta medie cfare nuk le pa thene dhe as nuk i hyn nje gjemb ne kembe.

Paksa absurde apo jo??

Ne shume vende demokratike te botes, shume nga gazetaret, analistet, redaktoret, kryeredaktoret, botuesit apo pronaret e gazetave dhe televizioneve do te kishin pernduar pas hekurave per shpifje, ofendime apo sulme ndaj shtetit.

Ne SHBA eshte e jashteligjshme te kercenosh Kryetarin e Ekzekutivit (Presidentin).
Ne Shqiperi kjo ndodh ne cdo moment.


Media Shqiptare ashtu sikurse shume individe shqiptare, publik apo privat, gjykojne shume shpejt te tjeret dhe nuk shohin mangesite tek vetja e tyre.


Mediokriteti i Medias Shqiptare nuk ka limit. Ne shume artikuj, ne vend qe te jepen faktet, behet komenti i tyre. Gjuha shqipe bastardizohet ne menyre te papare. Duhet te lexosh me dhjetra artikuj neper gazeta te ndryshme per te njejtin fenomen qe te mesosh se cfare ka ndodhur ne te vertete.

Gazetaret jane te fundit qe mbajne pergjegjesi per aktet e tyre, gje qe dmth, ata nuk mbajne kurre pergjegjesi.

Per cdo ngjarje serioze, nuk ka kurre nje analize te thelle, por thjesht propagande, pro apo kundra ne varesi te interesave te financuesve.

Me qesharak eshte fakti qe shumica deklarojne qe jane te pavarur, kur shihet fare qarte propaganda e tyre. Ketu qendron pikerisht hipokrizia e medias shqiptare. Nga njera ane kerkojne pavaresine dhe lirine dhe nga ana tjeter behen zedhenes te partive politike apo klaneve te ndryshme.

----------


## Prometeu2

Une konsideroj se liria e te mediave eshte me e shprehur ne Shqiperi se sa ne Kosove. Fjalori dhe etiketimet qe mund t'i hasesh ne mediat e Shqiperise, nuk mund te haset edhe ne Kosove. Ndoshta kjo ka te beje edhe me mentalitetin paksa te ndryshem ne te dy anet e kufirit, por ndoshta edhe me faktin se ne Kosove, UNMIK kishte instaluar Komisionin e Pavarur te Mediave me njefar Bob Gillette, i cili jepte denime marramendese per mediat qe perdornin gjuhe te perafert me ate te mediave ne Shqiperi. 

Megjithate, edhe ne Kosove them se mediat jane te lira, ndoshta eshte me e shprehur autocenzura se sa cenzure zyrtare nga shteti. 

Une konsideroj se liria e te shprehurit ekziston ne te dy anet e kufirit, problem mbetet pagesa e vogel e gazetareve te zakonshem (s'po flas per ata te kalibrit te Fevziut dhe Sokol Balles) dhe prirja e atyre gazetareve per "t'u shitur per pak leke". 

Eshte interesante gjendja ne Shqiperi ku konsideroj se mediat anti qeveritare dominojne tregun e shtypit, por edhe ate te mediave elektronike. Eshte absurde kur lexon raporte te nderkombetareve qe theksojne se mungon liria e shtypit ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Mike Oldfield

Ne kemi Top kaosin!!!

----------


## Zoti Basha

> Ndoshta kjo ka te beje edhe me mentalitetin paksa te ndryshem ne te dy anet e kufirit, por ndoshta edhe me faktin se ne Kosove, UNMIK kishte instaluar Komisionin e Pavarur te Mediave me njefar Bob Gillette, i cili jepte denime marramendese per mediat qe perdornin gjuhe te perafert me ate te mediave ne Shqiperi.


"Ndofta ka te beje"?! Mua ky me duket skandal, qe ne mes te Evropes Evropianet vendosin censure ndersa ne 'shqiptaret barbare' as qe na shkon nder mend. Duhet kuptuar qe kjo Evropa e sotme eshte shume e ndryshme nga ajo e dyshekujve me pare.

----------


## loneeagle

si nuk ka liri ne media? media shqiptare delte e deklaronte rezultatin e zgjedhjeve & fituesit pa aprovim te kqz. te ndodhi kjo ne amerik behet njera.

----------


## Endless

> si nuk ka liri ne media? media shqiptare delte e deklaronte rezultatin e zgjedhjeve & fituesit pa aprovim te kqz. te ndodhi kjo ne amerik behet njera.


ndoshta dilte dhe e deklaronte rezultatin dhe per arsye se e kapi dy here mat institucionin me te madh te numerimit votave ( KQZ-ne), duke e nxjere dy here me nga 100 e ca vota plus Lul Bashen 'aksidentalisht'?  po ne rast se ndodh kjo qe thashe une ne amerike, ca behet me zogu?

opo si i beni petllat me uj ju e babam.

----------


## loneeagle

ok ateher te transmetonte ate qe shifte padrejtesi te kqz por jo te deklaronte fituesin. media nuk duhet te jete dicka qe thjesht te perhap cdo th&th por duhet te zbardhi sa me shume fakte.

p.s: me wonder cfare eshte "babam"

----------


## Endless

> ok ateher te transmetonte ate qe shifte padrejtesi te kqz por jo te deklaronte fituesin. media nuk duhet te jete dicka qe thjesht te perhap cdo th&th por duhet te zbardhi sa me shume fakte.
> 
> p.s: me wonder cfare eshte "babam"


po rri me zogu se nje pjese e mediave jane me te  sigurta dhe te sakta se shumica e instiitucioneve ne kete vend. keshtu qe filloni e merruni nje here si fillim me institucionet  e korruptuara deri ne palce dhe ata qe i perdorin ato per interesin vetjak ne kurrizin e taksapaguesit shqiptaro-fukura, pastaj hajdeni ketu e me derdellisni per lirine e fjales dhe medias. nisini me radhe gjerat.

haha at you wondering for babam

----------


## loneeagle

me sa di une 90% te info per publikun vin nga media. media luan nje role teper te madh ne vecanti per njerez qe nuk jane knowledgeable enough to form their own opinion. sigurisht dihet qe pothuajse cdo institution eshte messed up as e ve ne dyshim. por te thuash qe media shqiptare nuk ka liri ska kuptim. po e them edhe njeher media shqiptare ka me shume liri se cduhet. 


p.s: akoma nuk ma ke dhene shpjegimin :P

----------


## Endless

babamin? se di si me ta shpjegu, ja te presim mos na del ai linguisti Batua ketej pari dhe na jep ndonje sqarim  te detajuar. po qe s'eshte ofendim jam i sigurte  :perqeshje:

----------


## Endri_

Po si mund t'jete e lire media ne shqiperi mer njerez? E keni idene ca flisni?

Kemi KLANIN ,ABC ,TVSH qe nuk i degjova njehere te flasin per cmimet e larta ,per papunsine ,per spitalet e mjeruara qe skane asnje ilac mrena ,per pyjet qe priten cdo dite ,per inertet e lumenjve qe vidhen masivisht ,per abuzimet me faturen e dritave ,per naften e ballshit qe shitet ne treg dhe per cmimet e karburantit qe po kap majat. E plot e plot gjera te tjera. Kto media skane lidhje fare me MEDIAN E LIRE. Kto vetem bejne propagande mjes dreke darke , merren me opoziten dhe me shiritat fallco qe pret saliu lart e poshte. 

Media e lire pasqyron gjithcka dhe nuk pyet per te majte e te djathte ,por te bardhen e transmeton te bardhe dhe te zezen te zeze. Ndersa ktu eshte katastrofe ,Klani e ben shqiperine zvicer ,Topi e ben xhungel. Dy ekstreme te ndryshme ,ku me shume une personalisht i besoj ksaj te dytes sepse e prek cdo dite realitetin ne kte vend. Sme mbush dot mendjen as A.frangaj me stacionin e tij as berisha me mashtrimet e tij. Kto gjithe flasin si enveri ,shqiperia vendi me i bukur ne bote, turismi nr 1 ne bote ,papunsia 13 % (qe per mu ska shonse ta besoj) e plot budalliqe tjera per shegat ,bajamet e ullinjt qe derdellit sala .lol

----------


## loneeagle

> Po si mund t'jete e lire media ne shqiperi mer njerez? E keni idene ca flisni?
> 
> Kemi KLANIN ,ABC ,TVSH qe nuk i degjova njehere te flasin per cmimet e larta ,per papunsine ,per spitalet e mjeruara qe skane asnje ilac mrena ,per pyjet qe priten cdo dite ,per inertet e lumenjve qe vidhen masivisht ,per abuzimet me faturen e dritave ,per naften e ballshit qe shitet ne treg dhe per cmimet e karburantit qe po kap majat. E plot e plot gjera te tjera. Kto media skane lidhje fare me MEDIAN E LIRE. Kto vetem bejne propagande mjes dreke darke , merren me opoziten dhe me shiritat fallco qe pret saliu lart e poshte. 
> 
> Media e lire pasqyron gjithcka dhe nuk pyet per te majte e te djathte ,por te bardhen e transmeton te bardhe dhe te zezen te zeze. Ndersa ktu eshte katastrofe ,Klani e ben shqiperine zvicer ,Topi e ben xhungel. Dy ekstreme te ndryshme ,ku me shume une personalisht i besoj ksaj te dytes sepse e prek cdo dite realitetin ne kte vend. Sme mbush dot mendjen as A.frangaj me stacionin e tij as berisha me mashtrimet e tij. Kto gjithe flasin si enveri ,shqiperia vendi me i bukur ne bote, turismi nr 1 ne bote ,papunsia 13 % (qe per mu ska shonse ta besoj) e plot budalliqe tjera per shegat ,bajamet e ullinjt qe derdellit sala .lol


kur dikush nuk ben punen e vet por gabon edhe vazhdon  funksionon tregon qe kane shume liri me shume se cduhet biles. pse media jone nuk ka profesionist edhe punonjesit e vet shiten per shuma te qelbura eshte problem per ata.

----------


## Zoti Basha

Endri,

 media e lire nuk do te thote qe do shkruajne ca na pelqen ty ose mua. Ai eshte i gjithe koncepti i lirise.

----------


## Endri_

> Endri,
> 
>  media e lire nuk do te thote qe do shkruajne ca na pelqen ty ose mua. Ai eshte i gjithe koncepti i lirise.


As nuk pretendoj dicka te tille.
Konceptin e lirise une e shoh tek pasqyrimi lajmit. Dhe per aq kohe sa mediat ne shqiperi 99.9% i japin nuanca politike duke mbajtur krahun e njerit ose tjetrit , automatikisht kto media nuk jane me te lira ,por te varura nga grupe te kactuara politike qe i perdorin sipas qefit. Media lirine nuk e ka vetem tek informacioni ose kushtet qe i krijohen per pasqyrimin e lajmeve ,por tek paanshmeria dhe vullneti profesional i drejtorve mediatik qe mos lejojne askend te shtremberojne ,blejne apo censurojne realitetin. Per fat t'keq realiteti ktu eshte ndryshe ,dhe ti e di sh mire pamvarsisht se bindjet e tua politike e kane veshtire ta pranojne.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zoti Basha

Bindjet e mia politike? C'hyn anarkia ne kete mes?

Per mua liria eshet koncept i thjehste: te detyrojne te tjeret te bnehs gje me dhune? Nese po, nuk je i lire. nese jo, dhe ketu askush nuk ushtron dhuen mbi median, je i lire.

----------


## the admiral

nuk mendoj se medias i mungon liria. mediat shkruajne the transmetojne cfare t'u teket.
shpifin e genjejne sa te duan.
per te njejtat ngjarje, njeri kanal e thote 50, tjetri 200. njeri thote e bardhe, tjetri e zeze.

nuk mund te shkruaj une ne faqe te pare te gazetes: "sot ra bore ne maldive".
jo po eshte liri fjale.
kjo nuk eshte liria fjale, eshte disinformim.

nuk ka nevoje per liri te metejshme edhe pse nuk e di cfare do te thonte te jene me te lira. te shpifin me shume???????
ka nevoje per pak censure apo kontroll.

----------


## Zoti Basha

Bobo, prap me ate stil ne?

----------


## the admiral

> Bobo, prap me ate stil ne?


lol.
po liria e medias nuk perfshin shpifjen.
ti nuk mund te fshihesh pas lirise se fjales per te shkruar ne gazeten tende qe une kam perdhunuar nje femer nqs nuk eshte e vertete.

----------

